# Do the HELLA Headlight lenses have the same issues as the Bosch ones?



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Im about ready to just buy brand new ones and say screw this!


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Im about ready to just buy brand new ones and say screw this!


same thoughts, but before taking this step i must double check if if the OEM sell the lens by it self with out the housing ! if it work out i'll pass the part number for the lens if not then i'll try to sourse the cheapest headlight


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I just called the Audi dealership and they said that they sell them as the whole unit! Audi does not list a part number for only the lens. Its over 1k for the entire light. Im wondering if the non xenon lens will fit? Because that will be a cheaper solution then buying the xenon one


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I have been looking at those cheap ebay lights and been compiling pictures of them and I think that the external housings and the lenses are the same its just the stuff inside is different! Asian companys will copy the exterior parts to make sure fit and finish are perfect then change the material on the inside!

Any thoughts?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

For $100 you should try. I would imagine it would be the same. if it's slightly different use a heat gun to shape it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> For $100 you should try. I would imagine it would be the same. if it's slightly different use a heat gun to shape it.


Then post a thread on it!


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

@1.8 skeet skeet: i did what u did and got the same answer too ! still this is where i found out about that lens replacement!



> CBrad says:
> July 12, 2011 at 8:23 pm
> 00 Rate This
> Hi Andre,
> ...


Mentioned on: http://audittrs.wordpress.com/audi-tt-tuning-performance-parts/audi-tt-led-r8-led-pogea-racing/ , so i i hope he's right about wat he said if not then  and i'll be


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

When he says dealership...does he mean the Audi dealer or the eBay vendor? If there is a solution to this I would like to know!


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> When he says dealership...does he mean the Audi dealer or the eBay vendor? If there is a solution to this I would like to know!


Already Asked bout it on the mentioned Blog :



> U.B says:
> August 22, 2011 at 4:20 pm
> 00 Rate This
> Grats on ur progress with ur DRL-LED kit ! would you please provide me with the headlight lens part number so i can provide it to the dealership when ordering ?


His answer :


> andre-martin hobbs says:
> August 22, 2011 at 4:26 pm
> 00 Rate This
> Hi there,
> ...


* the response lack the part # so :banghead: but be assured i'll mention those part numbers as soon as i get hold of 'em.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ModsTTand said:


> i'll mention those part numbers as soon as i get hold of 'em.


Damn right you will:laugh:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

maybe u'll be interested in those :laugh:



















:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Is it possible to have anything uglier?


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

time will tell! #Regula bodykit


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

@ModsTTand: Good work! The parts guy I talked to at the dealership said they offered some cleaning process for 125 but said nothing of a replacement lens. Who did you talk to?


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> @ModsTTand: Good work! The parts guy I talked to at the dealership said they offered some cleaning process for 125 but said nothing of a replacement lens. Who did you talk to?


@1.8 skeet skeet : ur welcome ! i talked with andre-martin [email protected]http://audittrs.wordpress.com/author/audittrs/ he mentioned so in the DRL_LED blog .

they charge 125 for polish&buff kit! dealership=stealership.

i want those lens part number :


> andre-martin hobbs says:
> August 22, 2011 at 4:26 pm
> 00 Rate This
> Hi there,
> ...


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

ModsTTand said:


> @1.8 skeet skeet : ur welcome ! i talked with andre-martin [email protected]http://audittrs.wordpress.com/author/audittrs/ he mentioned so in the DRL_LED blog .
> 
> they charge 125 for polish&buff kit! dealership=stealership.
> 
> i want those lens part number :


Thats interesting, I would love to know what dealership he was at when all this went on. I have even looked in the audi parts catalog for our cars and its listed as the whole assembly. But I hope im wrong!


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Thats interesting, I would love to know what dealership he was at when all this went on. I have even looked in the audi parts catalog for our cars and its listed as the whole assembly. But I hope im wrong!


i already checked with the sparepart dept and they mentioned the same thing whole assembly but u never know!

email him! he might pass u the part numbers:thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Ok I just posted to that site and asked if he could find the part numbers because the dealer was telling me that its not possible. Hopefully he will prove me wrong and maybe audi in canada actually will replace the lenses. :thumbup:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Ok I just posted to that site and asked if he could find the part numbers because the dealer was telling me that its not possible. Hopefully he will prove me wrong and maybe audi in canada actually will replace the lenses. :thumbup:


#fingers crossed

Picturing the tt forum reaction if we really got those part numbers


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ModsTTand said:


> Picturing the tt forum reaction if we really got those part numbers


I will send hookers to your house. Pre paid..:laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I tried getting new lenses once.. dealer said the same thing. you have to order the entire assembly.

and I thought i saw those ebay lights for $100, looked it up and I was wrong. They're 3 times that at least... ah well.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Neb said:


> I tried getting new lenses once.. dealer said the same thing. you have to order the entire assembly.
> 
> and I thought i saw those ebay lights for $100, looked it up and I was wrong. They're 3 times that at least... ah well.


I wonder if that guy Andre tried to retrofit the lens? If this doesn't work I might try buying the R8 style ones and nabbing the lens off of them! They look to be the same housings, Is there anyone on this forum that has these and willing to take them apart and check :sly:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> I will send hookers to your house. Pre paid..:laugh:


I like your idea Im all in :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

You can always cut out the ebay lens face and bond it to the lens frame of the old lens. That way you know its gonna fit. You dont have to worry about the cheapo lenses fitting.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> You can always cut out the ebay lens face and bond it to the lens frame of the old lens. That way you know its gonna fit. You dont have to worry about the cheapo lenses fitting.


I had that same idea...But it would have to be the exact same cut 4 times and that might be hard! If you mess up your out a whole lot of money :facepalm:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

So he got back to me and the responses are below. I will update you guys when I get his answer opcorn:




andre-martin hobbs says: 
August 23, 2011 at 10:17 am 
00 iRate This

Hi Gavin,

This is not an OEM part. Dealerships can source the part from aftermarket manufacturers.
A Google search could help find these manufacturers locally. If you can’t find them, write me back as I know one in UK.

Cheers,

Andre

Gavin says: 
August 23, 2011 at 12:54 pm 
00 iRate This

Hey Andre,

Thank you for the quick response! I have looked and call all over and I can’t find anything. I would greatly appreciate it if you could get me in contact with the aftermarket place in the UK.

Thanks Again,

Gavin


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

$300/side for new hellas here...

http://www.car-stuff.com/store/?N=9625+4294961018+1574+11921+9217


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

^ thats not a bad deal..

If we cant find anyone to sell us a set in the US, lets get one of our Vortexers over seas to head up a GB.. Anyone know where Hella is located..?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Neb said:


> $300/side for new hellas here...
> 
> http://www.car-stuff.com/store/?N=9625+4294961018+1574+11921+9217


I came across that in my search as well! I was hoping to find the both the lenses for 300 :thumbup: I hate wasting two whole sets of lights for just the lenses:banghead:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> I came across that in my search as well! I was hoping to find the both the lenses for 300 :thumbup: I hate wasting two whole sets of lights for just the lenses:banghead:


Agreed. $600 is a hell of a lot to pay for lenses.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I wonder if we could contact Hella themselves..
http://www.hella.com/hella-com/index.html?rdeLocaleAttr=en

If they won't sell them to us US people, maybe we can get someone in Europe to handle a group buy. It's worth a shot. Mmmmmm.... Minty fresh lenses...


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> I wonder if we could contact Hella themselves..
> http://www.hella.com/hella-com/index.html?rdeLocaleAttr=en
> 
> If they won't sell them to us US people, maybe we can get someone in Europe to handle a group buy. It's worth a shot. Mmmmmm.... Minty fresh lenses...


if that happens then u'll be having proper Thai massage & chica's heading ur way 
please dont waste ur earned money of set for the sake of lens ! 

the best thing here that we are trying to solve this matter in a group effort , :beer: to all of us

@Law of attraction : get into ur 6th gear please!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Still waiting on him to get bavk to me so keep your fingers crossed opcorn:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Still waiting on him to get bavk to me so keep your fingers crossed opcorn:


i'm starting to get this nasty finger cramps


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

ModsTTand said:


> i'm starting to get this nasty finger cramps


Yeah no kidding :laugh: Im going to make some calls to Hella tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Yeah no kidding :laugh: Im going to make some calls to Hella tomorrow :thumbup:


i'll try to email them too.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

:thumbup:Ok guys Hella does not sell anything but the headlight assembly, but they put me in contact with Northside Imports. I talked with a guy named John and he said he was only showing the assembly, but he said he could see his company trying to find the lenses for us if we had a number of people that wanted lenses. So long story short we have another lead to find lenses :thumbup: I still haven't heard back from the Andre guy so im thinking that might be :bs: 

I will keep everyone posted on what I find :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> :thumbup:Ok guys Hella does not sell anything but the headlight assembly, but they put me in contact with Northside Imports. I talked with a guy named John and he said he was only showing the assembly, but he said he could see his company trying to find the lenses for us if we had a number of people that wanted lenses. So long story short we have another lead to find lenses :thumbup: I still haven't heard back from the Andre guy so im thinking that might be :bs:
> 
> I will keep everyone posted on what I find :beer:


Do werk:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> :thumbup:Ok guys Hella does not sell anything but the headlight assembly, but they put me in contact with Northside Imports. I talked with a guy named John and he said he was only showing the assembly, but he said he could see his company trying to find the lenses for us if we had a number of people that wanted lenses. So long story short we have another lead to find lenses :thumbup: I still haven't heard back from the Andre guy so im thinking that might be :bs:
> 
> I will keep everyone posted on what I find :beer:




Nice work dude. I'm surprised this is proving to be so difficult. Someone HAS TO have access to these lenses. Stay on North Sides ass. Something has to give. In the mean time, we need a euro member to try to make contact with someone in Europe for lenses as well.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> Nice work dude. I'm surprised this is proving to be so difficult. Someone HAS TO have access to these lenses. Stay on North Sides ass. Something has to give. In the mean time, we need a euro member to try to make contact with someone in Europe for lenses as well.


 I really think that Europe is going to be our best bet :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> I really think that Europe is going to be our best bet :thumbup:


 Well we can all get plane tickets and pay our European friends a little visit:laugh:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Well we can all get plane tickets and pay our European friends a little visit:laugh:


 :laugh: in the end we all will end up paying over 3k for lenses...It would be worth it though :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

As much as I hate to say it, China is our other option. Yes China would be cheaper, and possibly lower quality. Let me talk to my friend in Taiwan. See if he can make something happen for us. I'm on it.. 

Sent him a mssg on FB. He knows people at the company that makes those LED tails.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> As much as I hate to say it, China is our other option. Yes China would be cheaper, and possibly lower quality. Let me talk to my friend in Taiwan. See if he can make something happen for us. I'm on it..
> 
> Sent him a mssg on FB. He knows people at the company that makes those LED tails.


 Hell yeah thats the spirit. Something is bound to work for us :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> As much as I hate to say it, China is our other option. Yes China would be cheaper, and possibly lower quality. Let me talk to my friend in Taiwan. See if he can make something happen for us. I'm on it..
> 
> Sent him a mssg on FB. He knows people at the company that makes those LED tails.


 You sat back and waited this long why?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> You sat back and waited this long why?


 Because I'd rather have OE lenses.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> Because I'd rather have OE lenses.


 The way I see it is out OE lenses are horrible anyway, so I wouldn't mind going another route :thumbup:


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

I would be in on the buy as well.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> The way I see it is out OE lenses are horrible anyway, so I wouldn't mind going another route :thumbup:


 It could be worse. The quality of the OE lens is pretty nice. I've seen the lenses on some of the aftermarket stuff. Looks like recycled plastic water bottles. I'm pretty sure it's Bosch > recycle bin. I could be wrong. But I doubt it. 



deltaP said:


> I would be in on the buy as well.


 Yeah. You and everyone else. This topic has been beaten to death. But nobody has ever come through. There will be a Group Buy thread*IF* anything ever comes of this. But that's a long way off.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yeah. You and everyone else. This topic has been beaten to death.


 Its impossible it seems


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Its impossible it seems


 
Im trying fellas


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Im trying fellas


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Just got a FB mssg back from my buddy in Taiwan. 


"Hey!Eric! about your question!i had talk to the manufacturer !just waitting for their answer ,dont worry, i 'll try my best for you !" 

Sounds kinda promising. The good thing is, hes a TT owner. So trying to get lenses to him shouldnt be a peoblem. I'll keep you guys posted. 

The second message... 


"you're welcome!it be able to help the tt fans that my pleasure...plz waitting!" 

Yes, a little bit of a language barrier, but a really cool guy that's willing and more importantly, positioned to help us out.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Just got a FB mssg back from my buddy in Taiwan.
> 
> 
> "Hey!Eric! about your question!i had talk to the manufacturer !just waitting for their answer ,dont worry, i 'll try my best for you !"
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> Just got a FB mssg back from my buddy in Taiwan.
> 
> 
> "Hey!Eric! about your question!i had talk to the manufacturer !just waitting for their answer ,dont worry, i 'll try my best for you !"
> ...


 Well done Sir :thumbup:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALUUUUUUUUTE !:thumbup: 

we're getting closer and big thanks for ur buddy Warrenty 

i'm also searching couple of online spare part shops , best of luck to all of us.:laugh:


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

Id be in on a GB


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Watching this...options =nice


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Received a FB mssg from my buddy. 

"Eric,sorry !! late to answer your question! how many total do you need? i will try to help you soon" 

My response.. 

"Hello Yubin. I'm not sure exactly how many lenses we will need. But there are MANY TT owners that are interested. Maybe 50..? I need to find out a price for the lenses. I also need to know if they will fit our headlights. I can try to find a left and right lens to send you so that the manufacturer has a something to duplicate. But the lenses must fit our lights like oem. Thanks for looking into this." 

So far its slow going, but hes willing to help out his fellow TT owners. Time will tell for sure. 

*Update completed*


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Once again :thumbup:


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

:thumbup: This interests me greatly.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Received a FB mssg from my buddy.
> 
> "Eric,sorry !! late to answer your question! how many total do you need? i will try to help you soon"
> 
> ...


i demand Group HUG


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*update*

My buddy from Taiwan says he's going to try and send me a pair of headlight lenses or entire headlights. The headlights are the "devil eyes" that we have all seen. But I might be able to try to fit the new lenses on my headlights. If not, I'll try to turn the new headlights into a more respectable piece with a little shaving, color matching. Should be an interesting little project. I'd like to see if I can turn those into something cool.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Good Work! Im gonna laugh when they fit perfect too our stock ones :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Good Work! Im gonna laugh when they fit perfect too our stock ones :laugh:


You and me both. That would be awesome! If that's the case, I'll see I my buddy can score us just the lenses. I'll let you guys know as soon as I do.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i go to spain every year.....i could buy a bunch...

can anybody find a link to some european lenses???


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> You and me both. That would be awesome! If that's the case, I'll see I my buddy can score us just the lenses. I'll let you guys know as soon as I do.


That would be epic if it worked out  Whats the ETA on the headlights he sent you


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> That would be epic if it worked out  Whats the ETA on the headlights he sent you


He just asked for my address so far, so I dont even know if hes going to be able to make it happen. I REALLY doubt that the lenses will fit. But if thats the case, I think Ill rock the aftermarket ones and send him my lenses to see if he can get anyone out there to make us some.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

speed51133! said:


> i go to spain every year.....i could buy a bunch...
> 
> can anybody find a link to some european lenses???


If I knew of any I would. I'll take a euro bumper please:laugh:


----------



## R1_2fast4u (Sep 15, 2011)

> _< i wanna!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Just got a FB message from my buddy in Taiwan. He says that hes sending me a set of headlights that are a new design. He says that they are still in production, so it will take a little time. He doesnt have any pictures yet, but should soon. Im interested to see how they look. Very cool of him to do this.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Excellent, if they are still in production, hopefully they can take an order for 20+ and knock them out pretty quick.


----------

